# [9.1 RC3] Chromium, flash plugin not working



## decsis (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello
I can't get the flash player working with chrome. Here's what I did (thanks @ SirDice):


```
# kldload linux
# cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10 && make install clean

# echo 'linux_enable="YES"' > /etc/rc.conf
# echo 'linux_load="YES"' > /boot/loader.conf

# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 && make install clean
```

Then I added this to fstab:

```
linsys /compat/linux/sys linsysfs rw 0 0 
linproc /compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
```


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean 
# nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

Install plugin /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
  into /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so

When I now type about:plugins in chrome, it shows nothing. What am I doing wrong? Do I have to tell chrome where to look for the plugin somehow?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 12, 2012)

just run

```
nspluginwrapper -v -i -a
```
and try again


----------



## mdg583 (Dec 12, 2012)

I typically install the flash plugin not as the super user. 


```
#nspluginwrapper -l
/home/matt/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
  Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
  Plugin viewer: /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
  Wrapper version string: 1.4.4-1
```

I know my chrome browser finds them here. I think I also remember having difficulty getting the browser to find the plugin in the standard directory.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2012)

When I was using chrome, I don't remember to have problem to plugins path. Running nspluginwrapper as user and as root (as user can't write into /usr was working just fine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2012)

decsis said:
			
		

> ```
> # echo 'linux_enable="YES"' > /etc/rc.conf
> # echo 'linux_load="YES"' > /boot/loader.conf
> ```



If you actually did this you should probably not reboot until you've made sure that these files still contain all necessary information.


----------



## fonz (Dec 13, 2012)

Hint: *>* and *>>* are not the same...

Fonz


----------



## kpa (Dec 13, 2012)

And as far as I know there's no reason to run the nspluginwrapper as root. What it does is just to set up symbolic links in your home directory to the real plugin binary. If you do that as root the links will be set up in root's home directory that makes no sense at all.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry. I was thinking that links into /usr too.


----------

